# Potting Plants



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering how I would got about potting plants because I want to put some in my 60 gal african tank...I think is would be the best way to have my tank planted since the fish like to move the sand around quite a bit... :fish:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

What plants were you considering putting in your aquarium?
If you like, we can give you suggestions on some that won't need potted or planted in the substrate.
What did you have in mind? What plants are available to you that you like?
Lighting is a concern for certain plants, but you may already know all this...


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know i didnt have anything in particular in mind...I know some will not need to be potted...but sure all the advice you guys want to give is great! :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Anubia and/or java fern (microsorum pteropus) can be tied to rocks or driftwood, or gently wedged between rocks or in the crook of a piece of driftwood.
These two types of plants will tolerate lower levels of light, like a standard flourescent bulb.

A plant that you could place behind rocks at the back of your tank is crinum thaianum (water onion). It grows very tall and does ok with standard lighting.
Planted behind rocks, your fish may not uproot it very easily.

What size is your aquarium and what type of light do you have on it?


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a 60gal and right now i have 80watts on it but I was thinking of adding more like so I can grow a wider variety of plants..


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess what i really want to know is what do i put in the pots potting soil, gravel, etc...and any other advice is welcome


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess you could put some eco-complete in the pots. I'm sure this would work, although someone else might have a better suggestion.

BTW, I think plants in pots look great, like really large crypts or swords.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't put plants in pots. I think it restricts the root growth, but that's just me.  
However, restricting the roots from invading certain areas plus keeping them planted may be what you are after. 

I agree with LJ that eco-complete in your pots should work.

LJ may have more knowlege than I do and I'll be the first to concede if so, but I wouldn't put swords in pots. 
It seems they are heavy root feeders and the roots need alot of room.
I guess if the pot were big enough and you used a good "potting soil" that may not be an issue.
I hope someone with potting experience will chime in and give you some solid advise.
(I'll bet you do to.)
:thumb: 
I wonder if the pots need holes in them for water to move through...

Were you going to put the pots into the substrate or set them around?

80 watt over 60 gal. isn't too bad for a low tech tank. Some plant growers are more interested in the Kelvin of the bulb.
For example 5500k (kelvin) to 9325k with the middle range at 6700k are good ones to shoot for.
If you bumped the watts up a little you'd probably be better able grow plants like cryps, vallisneria and sagattaria. 
Swords would appreciate more light too.
Another really nice plant is Nymphaea Zenkeri (red lotus).

Thanks for being receptive to info you already know or don't care about. I hope you can tell I'm just trying to help.  
:fish:


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have daylight bulbs 6500k...alice what do you think the best way is for putting plants in the tank if you think that the pots would restrict the roots? Because my cichlids really like to dig...I dont want to plant them and come back the next day and they are all floating lol


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

> Thanks for being receptive to info you already know or don't care about. I hope you can tell I'm just trying to help. Smile
> Fish swimming


 :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Vals and water sprite would probably be ok in pots...crypts would be ok if the pot was 2" accross or so...

To answer your question with a question  do you have rocks in your tank? 
Are they piled up or are they large boulders scattered around? 
If you could plant the plant :roll: between rocks without crushing them but allowing the roots to be in the substrate that might keep the fishies at bay...

Do they dig at the _back _of your tank? 
If not so much, then maybe plant taller plants along the back with the rock piles or boulders just in front of them.
This may keep the diggers to the front area where you can view the little critters in action and away from the plants.

Another suggestion might be to plant the roots in the substrate then gently pile smaller stones around the base of the plant.
If the fish spit sand on the plant gently pull the plant above the sand line, but not so much that they float loose...

Do the fish dig in certain areas? Try to avoid those areas when planting...

Maybe if we thought about which plants you are interested in/available to you, we could address their specific needs in planting them...
HTH


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes I have rocks in my tank they are piled up in the majority of the tank.....The fish tend to dig

everywhere but mainly in the front....I dont have any particular plants in mind i just get whatever I

see on here in the classifields that i think i may be able to grow and looks nice...I just bought some

water sprite and green hygro from another person on the forum...I currently have Taiwan and java

moss but they just keep picking at it making a mess in the tank so i am going to put it in a 29 gal

tank that I am setting up today...Oh yeah i also have some moneywort but it never grew I think I

need a little more light...I also bought some vals a couple of months ago but they all melted i just

have one left that is about an inch tall


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen some planted african tanks and they are awesome :drooling: I would like to do something similar.

Just take a look at this one:








:drooling: :drooling: :drooling:

I know that i need alot more light to achieve this but i want to get started.....


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

JL15219 said:


> Yes I have rock in my tank they are piled up in the majority of the tank.....


In that case, maybe try some of the suggestions above. Also, java fern and anubia would work for you.
I like the anubia nana and microsorum wendelov (lace java fern)
Just gently wedge them between rocks higher on the rock stack.



JL15219 said:


> The fish tend to dig
> 
> everywhere but mainly in the front....


  very entertaining, I'll bet. You just can't help but smile, even when they cover a plant with sand... :x  


JL15219 said:


> I dont have any particular plants in mind i just get whatever I
> 
> see on here in the classifields that i think i may be able to grow and looks nice...I just bought some
> 
> water sprite and green hygro from another person on the forum...


That's good. Keep trying different types of plants. 
If you look them up on some of the sites that are particular to plants, you can see what lighting requirements are optimal for them to grow. 
Remember, those are guidelines. If you like the looks of them _ you can try _them anyway. :thumb:



JL15219 said:


> I currently have Taiwan and java
> 
> moss but they just keep picking at it making a mess in the tank so i am going to put it in a 29 gal
> 
> tank that I am setting up today...


Yes, those mosses can make a mess. One thing you can try with java moss is putting it between two pieces of plastic mesh. It can be found in the sewing dept. of places like Wally World.
Lay the moss on a piece of mesh and put another piece on top. "Sew" the two pieces of mesh together with fishing line. In a month or so that stuff will grow through it and you won't be able to see the mesh any more.
If you can get black or dark green colored mesh it will be less noticable sooner.
How exciting to be setting up another tank!



JL15219 said:


> Oh yeah i also have some moneywort but it never grew I think I
> 
> need a little more light...


Probably...



JL15219 said:


> I also bought some vals a couple of months ago but they are melted i just
> 
> have one left that is about an inch tall


Don't feel alone. So many people have great luck with vals, I can't seem to grow them. 
I've tried a couple of different times, no luck.

A similar looking plant, that I've had good luck with, is called crinum thaianum (water onion) you might try one (or 3)  
Plant it along the back of your tank.
Trim the leaves down to about 8" (they can grow up to 36")
Plant the lower 1/3 of the bulb and let the rest stick out. 
This can be a problem if there aren't many roots.
If you use the method of putting smaller stones around the base to hold it in place.
In a short time it will take root and you can move the stones away.

I hope I've given you some ideas, and by all means try pots. I'm just sorry no one has any advice in that area.
See if you can find out any more at plantgeek.net Those guys are deep into ferts and co2, but you might get some tips anyway.
HTH
Oh, I just saw your post, let me submit this and I'll check out your link.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, Holy Smokes! :lol: 
Yes, I would imagine super lighting, co2 injection, careful monotoring of micros and macros with a strict fertilizer regime...
Whew, go for it. 

Really, tho, that is a beautiful tank. Thanks for the link.
Seriously, some of those planted tanks can make you weep, they are so fantastic.

I just try to keep the algae under control. :roll:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

> So many people have great luck with vals, I can't seem to grow them.
> I've tried a couple of different times, no luck.


I can't grow em' to save my life.

As for the swords in pots, I can't say that I have tried it before. I have seen it done in stores, and it looks nice. But, alicem may be right about them needing more root space. I honestly don't know.

I would do a large pot with a large clump of red wendtii though. It works well in low light, and is hearty IME, and looks fantastic.

I also think alicem gave some good advice about ways to anchor your plants besides using pots.

I am really surprised no one else jumped in on this. I know there are some real plant geeks in here with experience in potting. Oh well, good luck with the set-up. Make sure to post pics when it's all said and done with.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

> Yes, those mosses can make a mess. One thing you can try with java moss is putting it between two pieces of plastic mesh. It can be found in the sewing dept. of places like Wally World.
> Lay the moss on a piece of mesh and put another piece on top. "Sew" the two pieces of mesh together with fishing line. In a month or so that stuff will grow through it and you won't be able to see the mesh any more.
> If you can get black or dark green colored mesh it will be less noticable sooner.
> How exciting to be setting up another tank!


Yeah i tried that...they just pick every little strand of moss that comes through the mess :x oh well...

:thumb: Thanks a bunch alicem your awesome very helpful :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Now I have some eye candy for you. 
I don't know how to post a link like you did but here is the web site.

www.aquariumdesigngroup.com

Yes, LJ is right, cryptocoryne red wendii is really a nice plant and in a pot it might work for JL and those diggin' fish.
And as for the swords in pots, try them that way. If they seem stressed after a while, take them out.
:thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> Yeah i tried that...they just pick every little strand of moss that comes through the mess oh well...


Oh, those skunks! :? Well, you tried.



> Thanks a bunch alicem


You're very welcome.
Have fun setting up your 29.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link.....the tanks are awesome :drooling: 
not to mention the houses :drooling: :drooling:

I think the freshwater tanks actually looked better than the saltwater....


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

It funny how some people can grow vals like nothing while other cant :lol:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

JL15219 said:


> Thanks for the link.....the tanks are awesome :drooling:
> not to mention the houses :drooling: :drooling:


Yup, those houses were quite nice. They probably have a "person" to maintain the tanks, wouldn't you think? :roll:



JL15219 said:


> I think the freshwater tanks actually looked better than the saltwater....


Yeah, I thought so to. The deco looked so fake in the salt water, but maybe that's the way they are?



JL15219 said:


> It funny how some people can grow vals like nothing while other cant


I know, it's _*sooo*_ irritating. :lol:
I saw a tank posted lately that had a really nice "stand" of vals, kind of like a forest. Very cool.

Now get to work on your 29 and _plant up _ that 60 gal. bad boy tank!!


----------



## KJ (Aug 10, 2005)

The tanks below, both utilizes potted Cryptocoryne willisii. The pots are made from clear glass, 5 inches wide and 2 inches high. The substrate is common fine sand, with no additives whatsoever. The only problem is, that the plants roots displaces the sand, pushing it slowly over the edge, so that very little sand remains in the pot. This takes about 6-12 months depending on available light, after which I remove the plant, divide it into smaller pieces and start all over again.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/disp ... tank=16168
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/disp ... tank=14857

Brgds Kim


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

KJ, have you potted any other plants and where do you get those pots?


----------



## KJ (Aug 10, 2005)

I have also potted large Cryptocoryne usteriana and a couple of different Echinodorus, but these plants require pots that are too large, to be easily concealed. That is why I do not use these in My show tanks.
The pots are either common clay pots, as used for house plants, or various trays, made from glass.


----------

